# Artikel 13 wieder auf dem Weg und koennte noch schlimmer kommen als erwartet



## Nightslaver (7. Februar 2019)

Viele dürften die Aufregung um Artikel 13 der EU-Urheberrechtsreform mitbekommen haben, welcher das Urheberrecht "an das digitale Zeitalter anpassen sollte" und unter anderem wegen seiner geplanten Uploadfilter Bedenken und Kritik auslöste.
Umso hoffnungsvoller waren viele als es hieß das die Verhandlungen vor einigen Wochen scheinbar wegen Unstimmigkeiten über den Entwurf gestoppt wurden.

Wie die Seite t3N und weitere nun berichteten (warum eigentlich mal wieder PCGH.de nicht?) scheint es aber so als war der Artikel 13 nicht (wie vermutet wurde) wegen der 11 Gegenstimmen vom Tisch  gewesen sondern weil Frankreich und Deutschland sich bei der Ausgestaltung uneins waren.
Auch wird die Einführung jetzt nach Einigung der beiden Länder wieder aufgenommen und könnte es für alle Beteiligten noch deutlich schlimmer kommen als ursprünglich bereits geplant war.

So soll es nun nach dem neuen Deutsch / Französischen Deal für alle Plattformen ausnahmslos verpflichtend sein einen Uploadfilter zu installiern, sofern sie nicht alle drei der nachfolgend genannten Ausnahmen erfüllt werden:

- Angebot nicht älter als 3 Jahre
- Jahresumsatz niedriger als 10 Millionen Euro
- weniger als 5 Millionen Nutzer im Monat

Gerade für kleinere Angebote dürfte eine Umsetzung nach diesen Kriterien zu einem ernsthaften Problem werden und dazu führen das sie ihr Angebot einstellen müssen / werden.
Düstere Aussichten also und als wäre das nicht genug bleibt Gegnern von Artikel 13 nicht gerade viel Zeit darauf zu reagieren, so könnte die Ratsposition bereits am Freitag beschlossen und bereits bis März / April vom EU-Parlament verabschiedet werden.

Quelle: t3N Uploadfilter – Artikel 13 doch wieder unterwegs | t3n – digital pioneers


----------



## Andrej (7. Februar 2019)

Habe gestern die Petition unteschriebe - ich hoffe es wird helfen. Interessant ist, was dann mit YouTube passiert? 
Schon jetzt gibt es viele YouTuber, die von Copyright Strikes betroffen sind. Weil sie für ihre Videos Material aus dem Internet verwendet haben z.B. Ausschnitte aus Dokus oder Filmen.
Bestimmt weden viele Film Reviews, Spiele Reviews verschwinden und auch für andere sehe ich schwarz.

Dass kommt davon, wenn alte ******* über etwas etscheiden von dem sie kein Plan haben!


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Februar 2019)

Andrej schrieb:


> Dass kommt davon, wenn alte ******* über etwas etscheiden von dem sie kein Plan haben!



Würde ich so nicht sagen.
Das Alter ist da vermutlich weniger stark ausschlaggebend, für diese politischen Entscheidungen.
Ehr das Problem dürften die wirtschaftlichen Verflechtungen und Lobbyinteressen sein, weil wie heißt es so schön, schmutziges Geld gibt es nicht und am Ende zählt nur wieviel man verdienen kann.
Dann ist fast jede Entscheidung käuflich.


----------



## Andrej (7. Februar 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Würde ich so nicht sagen.
> Das Alter ist da vermutlich weniger stark ausschlaggebend, für diese politischen Entscheidungen.
> Ehr das Problem dürften die wirtschaftlichen Verflechtungen und Lobbyinteressen sein, weil wie heißt es so schön, schmutziges Geld gibt es nicht und am Ende zählt nur wieviel man verdienen kann.
> Dann ist fast jede Entscheidung käuflich.



Ja, dass spiel auch noch mit rein.
Man sollte ein Gesetz erlassen, bei dem jeder Politiker angeben muss mit welchen Lobbyisten er sich wann und wo getroffen hat.
Am besten auch noch die Gespräche aufzeichnen.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Februar 2019)

Transparenzregsister und Lobbyregister werden schon lange gefordert. Zumindest das Transparenzregister ist jetzt inoffiziell durch ein OpenData-Projekt geschaffen worden.
Open Corporates: Millionen deutsche Unternehmensdaten durchsuchbar gemacht | heise online
Handelsregister-Daten veroeffentlicht: Wer steckt hinter welcher Firma? | tagesschau.de


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Februar 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Transparenzregsister und Lobbyregister werden schon lange gefordert. Zumindest das Transparenzregister ist jetzt inoffiziell durch ein OpenData-Projekt geschaffen worden.
> Open Corporates: Millionen deutsche Unternehmensdaten durchsuchbar gemacht | heise online
> Handelsregister-Daten veroeffentlicht: Wer steckt hinter welcher Firma? | tagesschau.de



Das Problem ist halt es hat natürlich niemand der davon profitiert ein Interesse daran das die Öffentlichkeit weiß wer ihm so alles "Honig" ums Maul schmiert.
Da wird sich dann halt seit Jahren mit Händen und Füßen gegen gewehrt das verpflichtend öffentlich machen zu müssen.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Februar 2019)

Siehe meinem alten Thread zum Uploadfilter:


DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie ich soeben bei ZAPP gehen habe, will Axel Voss auch den Whistleblower-Schutz, der mit einer neuen EU-Richtlinie kommen sollte, aushebeln:
> Gefaehrdet neue EU-Richtlinie Whistleblower? | NDR.de - Fernsehen - Sendungen A-Z - ZAPP
> 
> Voss ist ab Minute 3:30 im interview und bei dem was der quatscht, kann man eigentlich nur kotzen.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Februar 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> So soll es nun nach dem neuen Deutsch / Französischen Deal für alle Plattformen ausnahmslos verpflichtend sein einen Uploadfilter zu installiern, sofern sie nicht alle drei der nachfolgend genannten Ausnahmen erfüllt werden:
> 
> - Angebot nicht älter als 3 Jahre
> - Jahresumsatz niedriger als 10 Millionen Euro
> ...



Wobei kleinere Plattformen ja keine 10^7 € Jahresumsatz haben. Selbst PCGH ist da mit deutlich älter als 3 Jahren schon raus. 
Auch die Nutzerzahlen lassen sich ja nicht wirklich von Fremden ermitteln.

Zumal man dann auch Nutzerzahl definieren muss. Bloße Webseiten Aufrufe? Existieren Accounts? Aktive Accounts mit eigenen Kommentaren usw.?
Dabei darf man auch die ganzen Bots, Trolle und Spammer nicht vergessen, die kurze Zeit extrem aktiv sind und deren Accounts schnell wieder gelöscht werden.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Februar 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei kleinere Plattformen ja keine 10^7 € Jahresumsatz haben. Selbst PCGH ist da mit deutlich älter als 3 Jahren schon raus.
> Auch die Nutzerzahlen lassen sich ja nicht wirklich von Fremden ermitteln.
> 
> Zumal man dann auch Nutzerzahl definieren muss. Bloße Webseiten Aufrufe? Existieren Accounts? Aktive Accounts mit eigenen Kommentaren usw.?
> Dabei darf man auch die ganzen Bots, Trolle und Spammer nicht vergessen, die kurze Zeit extrem aktiv sind und deren Accounts schnell wieder gelöscht werden.



Ja, aber wie im Eingangspost geschrieben und dem verlinkten Artikel entnommen musst du, damit du keinen Filter installieren musst, wohl *alle drei Punkte erfüllen, nicht nur einen, oder zwei* davon. 
Hieße, auch für PCGH würde ein Filter verpflichtend werden und selbst für viele viel kleinere Angebote, die das garnicht bewerkstelligen / stemmen könnten, würde es mit mehr als 3 Jahren zur Pflicht werden, obwohl die anderen beiden Punkte garnicht zutreffend wären.

*edit*
Kleine Ergänzung.
 Christian Solmecke, von der Kanzlei WBS, dessen Videos einige evt. bereits von Youtube kennen, da er relativ regelmäßig Videos zu Einschätzungen verschiedener Rechtslagen macht, hat auch zur Neuauflage von Artikel 13 ein Video veröffentlicht:

Quelle: youtube





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fBhhf0yNWT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Februar 2019)

OK, ich hatte das mit dem Alter der Plattformen gestern anders herum verstanden, also das die Plficht für Uploadfilter nur für neuere Plattformen gilt und ältere Bestandsschutz haben. 

Hier ist auch noch ein sehr kritischer Artikel von heise dazu:
Kommentar zur EU-Urheberrechtsreform | Telepolis


----------



## MircoSfot (8. Februar 2019)

Es heißt BRD und nicht Deutschland!


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Februar 2019)

MircoSfot schrieb:


> Es heißt BRD und nicht Deutschland!



Es heißt auch nicht formalstaatlich Frankreich sondern Französische Republik, es heißt auch nicht Amerika sondern Vereinigte Staaten von Amerika, es heißt auch nicht China sondern Volksrepublik China, usw. 
Worauf willst du also damit hinaus?

Das mit Deutschland die Bundesrepublik Deutschland gemeint ist sollte wohl jedem klar sein können, genauso wie mit Frankreich die Französische Republik gemeint ist. 
Es als Deutschland oder Frankreich zu betiteln ist schlicht die gebräuchliche umgangssprachliche Art es zu bezeichnen, genauso wie bei Frankreich, oder den USA, oder China.


----------



## Malkolm (9. Februar 2019)

Mal eine Gegenfrage: Was wäre eurer Meinung nach denn ein geeignetes Mittel, um Urheberrechte und geistiges Eigentum im Internet zu schützen?


----------



## DKK007 (9. Februar 2019)

Urheberrecht abschaffen und für Informationsfreiheit sorgen, dann gebe es die ganzen Probleme nicht mehr.


----------



## der_yappi (9. Februar 2019)

Es geht weiter...
EU-Urheberrechtsreform: Weg ist frei fuer Upload-Filter und Leistungsschutzrecht | heise online
Medien: EU-Staaten einigen sich auf Urheberrechtsreform | ZEIT ONLINE
Urheberrechts-Reform: EU-Staaten einigen sich - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Diese Eurokratten gehen mir allmählich echt auf den Keks...
Ich bin sehr PRO Europa. Aber wenn die EU so weiter macht habe ich auf diese Lobbynuttenorganisation echt keinen Bock mehr.
Dann gibts halt bei der EU-Parlamentswahl eine Protestwahl um diesen Vögeln eins auszuwischen um sie dann hinterher sagen zu hören "Wie kann der Wähler bloß... Was ist er denn so verärgert... Wir machen doch nur das Beste für Ihn... "


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. Februar 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Das mit Deutschland die Bundesrepublik Deutschland gemeint ist sollte wohl jedem klar sein können, genauso wie mit Frankreich die Französische Republik gemeint ist. [...]



Ich habe die Vermutung, es geht da eher um Wortklauberei, denn um ideologische Aspekte. Immerhin hat er kein "GmbH" hinter das "BRD" gesetzt 



der_yappi schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich bin sehr PRO Europa. Aber wenn die EU so weiter macht habe ich auf diese Lobbynuttenorganisation echt keinen Bock mehr.
> [...]



"Pro Europa" oder "pro europäische Einigung" ist aber ohnehin was ganz anderes als "pro Wirtschaftsprojekt EU"


----------



## ChrisBln82 (9. Februar 2019)

Damit schießt sich die EU technisch noch weiter in's Abseits. Wenn die das wirklich so durchziehen, könnte das in letzter Konsequenz das Aus sämtlicher Social-Media-Plattformen und auch freier Onlineforen in der EU bedeuten. Denn selbst bei letzteren müsste jeder einzelne Post vor der Veröffentlichung im Forum geprüft werden. Denn irgendein User könnte ja urheberrechtlich geschützte Songtexte, Videos oder anderes Zeugs posten. Und schon hat der Forenbetreiber im schlimmsten Fall ne dicke Forderung von der Contentindustrie an der Backe. Das kann echt lustig werden. Ich hole schonmal Popcorn


----------



## DKK007 (9. Februar 2019)

Urheberrechtsreform: EU-Rat einigt sich auf Upload-Filter-Kompromiss - ComputerBase

Das ganze wird wenn es wirklich kommt sehr sicher vor dem Bundesverfassungsricht landen, da es gegen Art. 5 GG verstößt. 
Auch die Filter selbst verstoßen gegen das Recht auf Informationelle Selbstbestimmung und das wird vom BVerfG sehr hart verteidigt, wie die Urteile zu den Kennzeichenscannern gezeigt haben.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Februar 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Urheberrechtsreform: EU-Rat einigt sich auf Upload-Filter-Kompromiss - ComputerBase
> 
> Das ganze wird wenn es wirklich kommt sehr sicher vor dem Bundesverfassungsricht landen, da es gegen Art. 5 GG verstößt.
> Auch die Filter selbst verstoßen gegen das Recht auf Informationelle Selbstbestimmung und das wird vom BVerfG sehr hart verteidigt, wie die Urteile zu den Kennzeichenscannern gezeigt haben.



Ich finde es ja äußerst bedenklich das die europäische & deutsche Politik zunehmend über die letzten 15 Jahre immer wieder Gesetzesentwürfe verfasst und beschlossen hat wo von Anfang an klar war das sie gegen die Verfassung verstoßen.
Es stellt sich da schon irgendwo die Frage ob unsere Politiker eigentlich noch auf dem Boden der Verfassung verankert sind, die sie ja sonst nur zu gerne bemühen, sobald es für innen- wie außenpolitische Zwecke billig und dienlich ist.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Februar 2019)

Sorry für den Doppelpost, aber wenn das stimmt was Herr Newstime hier erzählt wäre das schon fast skandalös.
CDU/CSU und SPD haben ja im Koalitionsvertrag einen Uploadfilter eigentlich als unverhätlnismäßige Maßnahme festgeschrieben gehabt, aber die Bundesregierung hat ja jetzt trotzdem zugestimmt.

Wie Herr Newstime im nachfolgenden Video berichtet hatte er wohl vor ein paar Tagen ein Interview mit dem Europaabgeordneten Tiemo Wölken geführt.
In diesem Interview hat Wölken angedeutet das Katarina Barley, Justizministerin der SPD, wohl versucht habe das Vorhaben (wegen Bedenken) um Artikel 13 zu blockieren, aber das Justizministerium dann wohl einfach vom Bundeskanzleramt und der Kanzlerin selbst übergangen worden sein soll, um für Artikel 13 stimmen zu können.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QPhO13XGTiY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Es wäre einfach unglaublich das die Bundesregierung das Justizministerium bei ernsthaften Bedenken einfach übergeht, das sollte einem doch wohl zu denken geben wie unhaltbar dieses Papier ist, wenn selbst das Justizministerium dort versucht die Geschichte zu stoppen.


----------



## Ocmaster (9. Februar 2019)

kranker staat mehr nicht.


----------



## der_yappi (9. Februar 2019)

Was will man von Merkel auch anders erwarten?
Die kuschelt halt mit den großen Konzernen...


----------



## DKK007 (10. Februar 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es wäre einfach unglaublich das die Bundesregierung das Justizministerium bei ernsthaften Bedenken einfach übergeht, das sollte einem doch wohl zu denken geben wie unhaltbar dieses Papier ist, wenn selbst das Justizministerium dort versucht die Geschichte zu stoppen.



Hat die Lobby wohl genug Druck gemacht. 
Also bei der EU-Wahl schön die Piraten statt CDU wählen.  Dort haben die kleinen Parteien mangels 5%-Hürde auch bessere Chancen.


----------



## Leob12 (10. Februar 2019)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Mal eine Gegenfrage: Was wäre eurer Meinung nach denn ein geeignetes Mittel, um Urheberrechte und geistiges Eigentum im Internet zu schützen?



Wem glaubst du wird diese Regelung nützen? Kleinen Künstlern oder großen Konzernen? 
Kleiner Tipp: kleine Künstler haben in der Regel nicht genug Geld um Lobbying im großen Stil zu betreiben.


----------



## MircoSfot (10. Februar 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es heißt auch nicht formalstaatlich Frankreich sondern Französische Republik, es heißt auch nicht Amerika sondern Vereinigte Staaten von Amerika, es heißt auch nicht China sondern Volksrepublik China, usw.
> Worauf willst du also damit hinaus?
> 
> Das mit Deutschland die Bundesrepublik Deutschland gemeint ist sollte wohl jedem klar sein können, genauso wie mit Frankreich die Französische Republik gemeint ist.
> Es als Deutschland oder Frankreich zu betiteln ist schlicht die gebräuchliche umgangssprachliche Art es zu bezeichnen, genauso wie bei Frankreich, oder den USA, oder China.



Es geht hier gerade um meine Heimat, die anderen Länder Interessieren  mich bei ihrer Beschreibung nicht. Zudem sind Deutschland und die BRD nicht ein und das selbe! Die BRD ist eine Firma! (Steht im Firmenverzeichnis!) und Deutschland ist ein LAND!


----------



## Leob12 (10. Februar 2019)

MircoSfot schrieb:


> Es geht hier gerade um meine Heimat, die anderen Länder Interessieren  mich bei ihrer Beschreibung nicht. Zudem sind Deutschland und die BRD nicht ein und das selbe! Die BRD ist eine Firma! (Steht im Firmenverzeichnis!) und Deutschland ist ein LAND!


Sitzt der Aluhut zu fest?


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Februar 2019)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich habe die Vermutung, es geht da eher um Wortklauberei, denn um ideologische Aspekte. Immerhin hat er kein "GmbH" hinter das "BRD" gesetzt



Tja, ich glaube du hast dich da gerirrt. 



MircoSfot schrieb:


> Es geht hier gerade um meine Heimat, die  anderen Länder Interessieren  mich bei ihrer Beschreibung nicht. Zudem  sind Deutschland und die BRD nicht ein und das selbe! *Die BRD ist eine  Firma! *(Steht im Firmenverzeichnis!) und Deutschland ist ein  LAND!



Soll ich dir mal verraten was Deutschland ist (genau wie der Rest der europäischen Nationalstaaten)? Ein "Fliegenschiss" der europäischen Geschichte, im Gegensatz zur Europäischen Union, die (abgesehen von ihren hirnverbrannten Bürokraten) einem jeden in Europa lebenden Bewohner mit dem Wunsch nach einer Zukunft die Heimat sein und am Herzen liegen sollte!


----------



## DKK007 (10. Februar 2019)

MircoSfot schrieb:


> Steht im Firmenverzeichnis!



Also bei mir steht da nichts: Firmenverzeichnis


----------



## Leob12 (10. Februar 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Also bei mir steht da nichts: Firmenverzeichnis


Lügenpresse!


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Februar 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Tja, ich glaube du hast dich da gerirrt.
> [...]



Der Gag ist: ich habe in meinem Beitrag tatsächlich das "nicht" vor dem "um Wortklauberei" vergessen. Aber es ist immer wieder interessant, wie Menschen irgendwelchen Mythen hinterher rennen, die mit einem Minimum an Recherche aufzuklären wären. Wovon Microsfot redet, ist die "Bundesrepublik Deutschland Finanzagentur GmbH". Ein Unternehmen in 100% Bundesbesitz zur Abwicklung von Finanzgeschäften (bspw. Verkauf von Bundesschatzbriefen, Management der Schuldenkonten der BRD, Kreditaufnahmegeschäfte seitens der BRD etc.).


----------



## der_yappi (11. Februar 2019)

Tja,
wenn die Lobbyisten von Springer, Disney, Sony, Bertelsmann, Universal und Co. ihren Uploadfilter kriegen, kriegen die noch einen weiteren Filter Gratis von mir oben drauf.
Einen Ausgabefilter für meinen Geldbeutel

Was heißen wird:
KEIN Geld mehr von mir für Streaming, CDs, DVDs, BluRays, Bücher / eBooks, Konzerte, Merchandise o.ä.

Die Contentindustrie braucht den Kunden.
Aber braucht der Kunde auch die Contentindustrie?
Ich denke an solchen "kulturellen" Dingen lässt sich ohne Probleme Geld sparen.

Und wenn genügend Leute von den zB 4.5mio Unterstützern der SaveTheInternet Petition mitmachen, dürften dies auch die Konzernbosse anhand der Bilanz merken.

Auch werde ich meine Lieblingsbands / Künstler dazu anschreiben, dass sie durch die EU Copyright"reform" halt einen Fan *und* ZAHLENDEN Kunden weniger haben.


----------



## Drayygo (11. Februar 2019)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Der Gag ist: ich habe in meinem Beitrag tatsächlich das "nicht" vor dem "um Wortklauberei" vergessen. Aber es ist immer wieder interessant, wie Menschen irgendwelchen Mythen hinterher rennen, die mit einem Minimum an Recherche aufzuklären wären. Wovon Microsfot redet, ist die "Bundesrepublik Deutschland Finanzagentur GmbH". Ein Unternehmen in 100% Bundesbesitz zur Abwicklung von Finanzgeschäften (bspw. Verkauf von Bundesschatzbriefen, Management der Schuldenkonten der BRD, Kreditaufnahmegeschäfte seitens der BRD etc.).





DKK007 schrieb:


> Also bei mir steht da nichts: Firmenverzeichnis



Die Quelle hierzu, damit auch dem letzten der Aluhut vor Scham ins Gesicht rutscht:  Registerportal
Es ist wie von HenneHuhn bereits geschrieben, eine Finanzagentur, die von der  Bundesrepublik Deutschland (OHNE GmbH) gegründet wurde, und die, wie der Name schon sagt, sich um Finanzangelegenheiten kümmert. Warum GmbH? Weil es günstiger ist, als ein Beamtenapparat^^
Also nix mit "BRD ist eine Firma". Und bevor ein Schlaubi-Schlumpf auf die Idee kommt, mit dem "Personalausweis" zu argumentieren: Das leitet sich von "Personalia" ab, also persönliche Dinge, nicht "Personale" - Diener.

Edit, da leicht missverständlich formuliert^^


----------



## takan (13. Februar 2019)

nach 3 jahren halt ne neue domain und sagen wir wurden aufgekauft wegen artikel 13. oder das angebot außerhalb der eu hosten. zwar gibts dann netzsperren aber mehr user holen sich eh schon vpns, manche angebote haben sowas auch schon gebündelt.


----------



## YesIAmANerd (14. Februar 2019)

Ich bin echt gespannt wie die den Quatsch jetzt umsetzen wollen..


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Februar 2019)

Ohne Worte, der Voss ist einfach nur ein das Letzte...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ISSC65zPIVE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Vega56pulse (14. Februar 2019)

lol warum juckt euch das? es ist so viel mist im internet da finde ich es gut wenn das gebremst wird


----------



## der_yappi (14. Februar 2019)

Vega56pulse schrieb:


> lol warum juckt euch das? es ist so viel mist im internet da finde ich es gut wenn das gebremst wird



Dann melde dich doch bitte gleich hier wieder ab und Troll bei der GEMA oder Bertelsmann rum...  
Bei denen kriegste ein schönes Like für deinen Kommi


----------



## Vega56pulse (14. Februar 2019)

Was is mit dir kann man nicht mal seine meinung hier posten ohne angegriffen zu werden lol hoffentlich sind solche vogel wie du dann weg vom internet. Bravo EU.


----------



## fipS09 (14. Februar 2019)

Vega56pulse schrieb:


> Was is mit dir kann man nicht mal seine meinung hier posten ohne angegriffen zu werden lol hoffentlich sind solche vogel wie du dann weg vom internet. Bravo EU.


Das Problem ist das du Meinungen postest ohne jegliche Ahnung vom Thema zu haben, darüber beschwerst du dich jedoch in anderen Threads


----------



## Vega56pulse (14. Februar 2019)

Jegliche? Lol dann wüsste ich nicht um was es geht oder. Bin ich so interesaant dasd gleich schaust was ichs chreibe .....wow


----------



## fipS09 (14. Februar 2019)

Vega56pulse schrieb:


> Jegliche? Lol dann wüsste ich nicht um was es geht oder. Bin ich so interesaant dasd gleich schaust was ichs chreibe .....wow


Nein, ich hab dir nur in nem anderen Thread schon geantwortet  Fass doch mal kurz in eigenen Worten zusammen inwiefern Artikel 13 das Internet für den Endnutzer oder dich persönlich verbessert


----------



## Leob12 (14. Februar 2019)

Vega56pulse schrieb:


> lol warum juckt euch das? es ist so viel mist im internet da finde ich es gut wenn das gebremst wird


Werden dann solche Posts auch gebremst? Wär ziemlich geil!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexx (14. Februar 2019)

Un d was sagt Fefe dazu?


----------



## Vega56pulse (15. Februar 2019)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Werden dann solche Posts auch gebremst? Wär ziemlich geil!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Lol deutscher gehts kaum andere meinung sofort trottel und troll wow. Zum Glück lebe ich nicht in diesem Land da gehts ja schon lange um nix mehr ^^


----------



## Leob12 (15. Februar 2019)

Vega56pulse schrieb:


> Lol deutscher gehts kaum andere meinung sofort trottel und troll wow. Zum Glück lebe ich nicht in diesem Land da gehts ja schon lange um nix mehr ^^


Was anderes als ein Troll bist du auch nicht. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------

